# Spin Master - TOY



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Closed friday at around $35.50 Am I too late to join the party? Or will it still bump up a bit thru or after Xmas? anyone own it? comments?


----------



## hollyhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

Technicals are showing great signs of upside potential. Next resistance watch: 39.00


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

bump.
Still sniffing at this one...
At $45.98 as I type. Thinking of buying a few shares...as a early Christmas present - to myself!
Any thoughts on this one? Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

They may experience some fallout from the Toys R Us bankruptcy

https://www.thespec.com/news-story/...espread-panic-following-toys-r-us-bankruptcy/


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

saw somewhere that they're launching a new interactive "Chucky"-type doll


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> saw somewhere that they're launching a new interactive "Chucky"-type doll


I think you shoudn't buy the stock. You should buy as many of those dolls as you can get your hands on and fill up that spare bedroom. In a few years you will be able to sell them on eBay and make a fortune like everyone did with beany babies and cabbage patch dolls :glee: This is it - the go big or go home opportunity!!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> I think you shoudn't buy the stock. You should buy as many of those dolls as you can get your hands on and fill up that spare bedroom. In a few years you will be able to sell them on eBay and make a fortune like everyone did with beany babies and cabbage patch dolls :glee: This is it - the go big or go home opportunity!!


now, that's a great idea OMO!
I'm gonna go line up at Toys r Us right now!!! I'm ALL IN on this one!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Make sure you spend at least a million bucks worth (remember OMO's "go Big" or go home!!) - that might help take Toys R' Us out of bankruptcy ... 

This will make your Halloween perfect too - imagine having Chucky and his clones staring at you when you walk in the spare bedroom room next to yours. :highly_amused: :highly_amused: :highly_amused:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

/////_shivers_/////


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

It can be very lucrative to find the right hot toy. I can't imagine it being chunky, as that movie still terrifies. me, so never will it be in my house. 

On a true cautionary tale, about 11 years ago, Mattel re-released its anniversary edition of Tickle Me Elmo. Being in retail, the first time the craze hit, I knew that it would be the hot hot Christmas toy. I was on May leave, so had time on my hands, and ended up purchasing many of the tickle me Elmo dolls within the first few days before people would know it was a craze. I ended up selling them for over twice 4x what I had paid. I made more selling those things, than what would get in mat leave. The cautionary tale is that I had them stacked up on my front door. Every time a box lid would come loose, they Elmo would giggle. One night, one of the boxes fell down at about 3 am, and I awoke to boxes falling, Elmo's giggling sinisterly, and then the baby crying. It was actually quite frightening. That was with little Elmo, little chicks would haveme selling my house.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

actually, it's not a Chucky doll....it's Luvabella, an interactive baby doll:


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I think that thing is oretty creepy too. Mind you, I was never one for dolls.


----------

